# Kicker Solo X 18"



## festersbaddream (Nov 20, 2003)

is it too much?:ugh: not sure:dunno: , i know i want some bass but i think it may b too much. or then again it may not b enough ? ahh i dont know what u guys think?:dunno:


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

They get loud but they're also overpriced for the quality… unless u already have one or can get it for cheap, then I'd suggest passing on it…


----------



## festersbaddream (Nov 20, 2003)

well i was lookin at runnin 2 of them if i could find for good price


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

All I can say is if u do get some, be sure u have the electrical to back up the power u feed them… while they have some of the strongest motors, their soft parts are not that great… I've seen them get blown off less than 1500 watts.


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

They can get loud but for the price there are much better options out there.


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

i wouldnt say some of the best motors with all the brands out


now not the 18" version but i went to a show the other day. kid came in with a 90s 1500 x-cab...had 4 15" l7s in the xcab port on the passenger side...i dont know what he had powering it and he definatly didnt have any sound deadener on the truck. but his friend sat in my car with 2 18" BL's of 2 sundown 1500's at .5 ohms with voltage drop and he said hands down his friend was no where near me and that my system took his breath away.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

KICKER IS BASED OUT OF OKLAHOMA AND I STILL WOULDNT RUN EM.

SPEND THAT MONEY ON SOME DD (WHO IS ALSO BASED OUTTA OK)


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

you dont have to spend tons of money on kicker or DD...there are tons of other brands that make killer boom for way less money.


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> KICKER IS BASED OUT OF OKLAHOMA AND I STILL WOULDNT RUN EM.
> 
> SPEND THAT MONEY ON SOME DD (WHO IS ALSO BASED OUTTA OK)


DD is overpriced junk. From what I hear they are on their way out. 

There is a reason the solo X was discontinued recently. Kicker said it themselves that the CVX is superior in every way other than thermal power handling. I would be concerned about finding recones in the future. 

fester, no one can give you a real answer without knowing how much space/power/$ you have, and what your listening goals are.


----------



## festersbaddream (Nov 20, 2003)

Well I got a one ton duelly/ I've already got a second alt (210 amp) and three batt/ $? I got some to Play with. Plus no wife or girlfriend to tell me no we need the space in the truck, so I got room. May need a snug top though.


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Do you have amps? What is your goal with this build, just looking to get as loud as possible or are you wanting something more along the lines of an SQ type build?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

not sure where to start here. Solo x looks cool in the high school parking lot but if you are looking for some ass in a system that will last a while then get Kicker out of your mind...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Kicker amps are nice and DD isnt junk..... fucking noobs


----------



## festersbaddream (Nov 20, 2003)




----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

Pitbullx said:


> Kicker amps are nice and *DD isnt junk*..... fucking noobs


I disagree. Perfect example, the new 2508.


To the OP, how many cubic feet do you have to work with? You're looking to do a blow through?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

dd is junk NOW,dont care what they were back in da days or how good the quality was blah blah blah dont be a fanboy


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

87gbody said:


> I disagree. Perfect example, the new 2508.
> 
> 
> To the OP, how many cubic feet do you have to work with? You're looking to do a blow through?


its comperable to a cvr and other basic/entry level subs..... they are decent I dont run woofers that small or with that low of a power handling but they do what they are supposed to..... 



orientalmontecarlo said:


> dd is junk NOW,dont care what they were back in da days or how good the quality was blah blah blah dont be a fanboy


Im a fanboy?? Get a clue kid and stop being a fucking idiot........


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Pitbullx said:


> Kicker amps are nice and DD isnt junk..... fucking noobs


100% truth, but I don't think anyone was talking bad about Kicker amps.


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by Pitbullx:
Kicker amps are nice and DD isnt junk..... fucking noobs

Let the haters hate…You can't always educate the ignorant or the retarded…lmfao… dd is far from junk, a little pricey but u get what u pay for


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

DD holds the US SPL record, so definitely not junk. The solo x's are good woofers, but better can be had for what they cost new. If you got the hook up on some, get em.. they can take a kicker 2500 a piece, so that should give u an idea of what they can use power wise. Atleast 5 cubes for vented enclosure, sealed would be a waste of time.. Got the port specs at work if you were to need em..


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

KustomKreationz said:


> *DD holds the US SPL record*, so definitely not junk. The solo x's are good woofers, but better can be had for what they cost new. If you got the hook up on some, get em.. they can take a kicker 2500 a piece, so that should give u an idea of what they can use power wise. Atleast 5 cubes for vented enclosure, sealed would be a waste of time.. Got the port specs at work if you were to need em..


True, but what does that actually mean for the average musical setup? Build quality aside, I'm not a fan of their overall design. Progressive spiders, high EBP. Many times it takes some convoluted transmission line type enclosure just to get what I would consider acceptable sound. As far as value goes, not on par with what else is out there. Just my opinions.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

Pitbullx said:


> its comperable to a cvr and other basic/entry level subs..... they are decent I dont run woofers that small or with that low of a power handling but they do what they are supposed to.....


An entry level sub? MSRP is well over $300. I've seen how it's constructed, not impressed. I'd much rather have a CVR or even a 1508.(note, I am interested in sounding good with music, not SPL)



incman78 said:


> Originally Posted by Pitbullx:
> Kicker amps are nice and DD isnt junk..... fucking noobs
> 
> Let the haters hate…*You can't always educate the ignorant or the retarded*…lmfao… dd is far from junk, a little pricey but u get what u pay for


You got that right.


----------



## KustomKreationz (Nov 24, 2005)

87gbody said:


> True, *but what does that actually mean for the average musical setup*? Build quality aside, I'm not a fan of their overall design. Progressive spiders, high EBP. Many times it takes some convoluted transmission line type enclosure just to get what I would consider acceptable sound. As far as value goes, not on par with what else is out there. Just my opinions.


The person looking for the average music set up does not buy a Kicker Solo X or a comparable DD or Rockford or MTX Jackhammer( fukn joke), etc...


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Yep. Some subs are built more for getting loud and some are geared more towards SQ. Just because a speaker does one thing better than the other doesn't mean it's junk. 

Those solo x's will definitely get loud, it's been proven many times. For myself if I'm just looking to get loud then I would be looking to buy subs that cost a whole lot less and perform much better.

To the OP, if you're looking for SQ and you're willing to drop that much money on subs then look at the LMS Ultra 5400s. They will get loud and sound good as hell doing it. 

To call DD junk for not producing SQ drivers is utterly ridiculous, and there are tons of other people from SPL competitors to bass enthusiasts who will agree with me on that.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

L.Daco1 said:


> Yep. Some subs are built more for getting loud and some are geared more towards SQ. Just because a speaker does one thing better than the other doesn't mean it's junk.
> 
> Those solo x's will definitely get loud, it's been proven many times. For myself if I'm just looking to get loud then I would be looking to buy subs that cost a whole lot less and perform much better.
> 
> ...


I have no idea where you got SQ from. Sound quality and not sounding like crap are not necessarily the same thing. I've seen how they are constructed, not acceptable for a premium priced product. As far as the design goes, the low moving mass, high motor force combine with progressive suspension is a joke. The only possible saving grace could be a burp box situation. I don't know about you but I like any parameter shift to be as linear as possible. Not to mention the distortion. Maybe I just have high standards lol :dunno:

Those LMS ultras are nice but unless they were for a steal there are a lot of other subs I would buy first.

Again, just my opinions.


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

87gbody said:


> I have no idea where you got SQ from. Sound quality and not sounding like crap are not necessarily the same thing. I've seen how they are constructed, not acceptable for a premium priced product. As far as the design goes, the low moving mass, high motor force combine with progressive suspension is a joke. The only possible saving grace could be a burp box situation. I don't know about you but I like any parameter shift to be as linear as possible. Not to mention the distortion. Maybe I just have high standards lol :dunno:
> 
> Those LMS ultras are nice but unless they were for a steal there are a lot of other subs I would buy first.
> 
> Again, just my opinions.


Everyone's entitled to their .02. As far as the DDs sounding like shit, it's all relative to the enclosure. I've seen people run them with no complaints. I'm not arguing that they are the best sounding driver out there but they have a well documented history of success in the SPL lanes and there are many in daily driver applications that perform well too. 

Non linear parameter shifts is what makes the DD subs so successful. Granted this has more relevance in creating SPL and the trade off is distortion which is present by design. The suspension tightens quickly and raises Fs as the speaker moves because as the woofer resonance approaches port resonance the amount of excursion needed to produce tons of SPL greatly decreases. 

The DDs are definitely built more towards burp box setups but I have heard them in 4th and 6th orders on music and they don't sound incredibly horrible. I will agree that for a daily driver there are other subs on the market that are much more music friendly. 

And since you're all about linearity I can't think of "a lot of other subs" that are more linear than the LMS Ultra. They have about the flattest BL curve of any other sub on the market and a pretty flat frequency response over the useable frequency range. I know their soft parts are the weak link, and I'm not a TC Sounds fanboy by any means, but c'mon there's "a lot of other subs" that you'd rather have than a 5400?


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

L.Daco1 said:


> Everyone's entitled to their .02. As far as the DDs sounding like shit, it's all relative to the enclosure. I've seen people run them with no complaints. I'm not arguing that they are the best sounding driver out there but they have a well documented history of success in the SPL lanes and there are many in daily driver applications that perform well too.
> 
> Non linear parameter shifts is what makes the DD subs so successful. Granted this has more relevance in creating SPL and the trade off is distortion which is present by design. The suspension tightens quickly and raises Fs as the speaker moves because as the woofer resonance approaches port resonance the amount of excursion needed to produce tons of SPL greatly decreases.
> 
> ...


Agreed. :thumbsup:

And the LMS, I personally can't justify the cost, that's all. It's a sweet sub no doubt.


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah those 5400s are pretty pricey but so are those Solo Xs. If I was in the market to drop damn near a rack on each sub then I know what my choice would be. 

And to the OP, sorry for hijacking your thread, but I think the general consensus is to stay away from those overpriced Solo Xs and go with a better performing, more cost-effective driver. Look into the Fi BTL-N2s or SP4s, Ascendent Mayhems, or you could wait until The beginning of next year and check out the Sundown Z v.4s (which I personally find somewhat intriguing) or the Nightshade V.3. There are other brands out there that will outperform those Kickers and I'm sure others will chime in with the ones I forgot to mention. 

If you're looking to save cash by buying used then check out http://caraudioclassifieds.org. There's always quality equipment on there for a good price.


----------



## Juarez823 (Nov 11, 2012)

Kickers are just a loud and sloppy amps, no control over the subs (low thd) and power hungry. I have two of kx 1200.1 amps strapped into a 2 ohm load powering two 9500 mtx 15s does the job for them hence I have them in a 6.5ft slot port with 55hz tune. Just loud and not too musical. Although they are really reliable amps


----------



## Juarez823 (Nov 11, 2012)

One more thing as far as the solo x it's massive quad voice coils and needs somewhere around 10k to get to work "well" bt it's a flash 18 so more like a show piece. Very stiff sub needs somewhere around 48 hrs of break in time and a 12ft box. The spiders split all the time on the Xs and recones as mentioned are gonna be very difficult to get ahold of. I have actually installed this sub and you actually have to install it in pieces. More like a jewel.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

Juarez823 said:


> *Kickers are just a loud and sloppy amps, no control over the subs (low thd) and power hungry*. I have two of kx 1200.1 amps strapped into a 2 ohm load powering two 9500 mtx 15s does the job for them hence I have them in a 6.5ft slot port with 55hz tune. Just loud and not too musical. Although they are really reliable amps


I think you were given some bad info.


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Juarez823 said:


> Kickers are just a loud and sloppy amps, no control over the subs (low thd) and power hungry. I have two of kx 1200.1 amps strapped into a 2 ohm load powering two 9500 mtx 15s does the job for them hence I have them in a 6.5ft slot port with 55hz tune. Just loud and not too musical. Although they are really reliable amps





Juarez823 said:


> One more thing as far as the solo x it's massive quad voice coils and needs somewhere around 10k to get to work "well" bt it's a flash 18 so more like a show piece. Very stiff sub needs somewhere around 48 hrs of break in time and a 12ft box. The spiders split all the time on the Xs and recones as mentioned are gonna be very difficult to get ahold of. I have actually installed this sub and you actually have to install it in pieces. More like a jewel.


WTF are you even talking about? You're way off on everything. :twak:


----------

